# Umlaute in LYNX



## wenco (22. Juli 2005)

Hi,
der LYNX-Textbrowser stelt alle Umlaute meiner Site faslch da (mit Fragezeichen etc.), obwohl ich im Quelltext &Uuml; tec benutzt habe. Kennt jemand das Problem und kann man das vermeiden?
wenco


----------



## Maik (22. Juli 2005)

Umlaute in LYNX


----------



## wenco (22. Juli 2005)

Danke, ich bin momentan so im Stress, dass ich tatsächlich überhaupt nicht ans googeln gedacht habe, sondern der erste Impuls das Forum war. Sorry. wenco


----------

